
Ask HN: Advice about cold-calling/emailing VC firms? - research_agency
We&#x27;re based in Brazil, and were mainly planning to demo to local investors that we can be presented to by mutual (business) acquaintances, i.e. not cold-calling. But then we thought we might try something bold and cold contact some American venture capital firms.<p>Is this a good idea? What information should we present at first? Any job title we should be trying to reach?
======
troydavis
Top-tier VCs - and even middling ones with decent dealflow - basically ignore
pitches from outside their network. Spend the effort you’d spend on cold
emails getting actual intros to them.

~~~
research_agency
We're actually following this advice. Thanks a lot!

